# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  Actin robot control software, Energid Technologies, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Actin robot control software

Home page - energid.com/actin

----------


## Airicist

Actin Control of Dual-arm KUKA iiwa Robot in Simulation 

Published on Oct 13, 2014




> Actin demonstrating interactive, dual-arm, coordinated control of the KUKA iiwa.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robot's UR-10 with Actin 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> Simulation showing offline programming and real-time control of a UR-10 Universal Robot in Actin

----------


## Airicist

UR-3 Robot Controlled with Actin

Published on Aug 21, 2015




> Universal Robot's UR-3 robot being controlled in Actin. Actin provides dynamic collision avoidance and powerful simulation and programming tools for UR robots.

----------


## Airicist

Collision Detection and Avoidance with a UR3 and Actin

Published on Sep 10, 2015




> In part 2 of our ongoing series documenting how we're integrating Actin with a Universal Robots UR3, we're showing off Actin's advanced collision reasoning.

----------


## Airicist

Actin Controlling a UR10 with OptiTrack Motion Tracking System

Published on Oct 16, 2015




> In part 3 of our series, we show how Actin can be used to combine a Universal Robots UR10 collaborative robot with real-time motion capture-based control using an OptiTrack system.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-Robot Coordination and Active Collision Avoidance with the Actin Robotics Toolkit

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Coordination and control, including Active Collision Avoidance of two Universal Robots systems using Energid's Actin Robotics Toolkit.

----------


## Airicist

Actin — Robotic awareness for real-time adaptive pick and place operations

Published on Jun 7, 2017




> Actin real-time adaptive robotic control software enables precision pick-and-place operations even with randomness of real-world environments.

----------


## Airicist

Actin — Multi-robot coordinated frame component weld

Published on Jun 23, 2017




> 15 DOF coordinated robotic bifurcation with relative end effectors and an angularly constrained MIG nozzle that allows rotation about the Z axis while maintaining the optimal work and lead angles throughout the weld path.

----------


## Airicist2

Using dual robot arms cooperatively to handle larger payloads

Jan 18, 2022




> This demonstration shows two UR robot arms, each with a 5kg payload, cooperatively lifting a large PVC pipe.

----------

